
LEGO Minecraft is Officially Happening - mbrubeck
http://www.technobuffalo.com/gaming/platform-gaming/lego-minecraft-is-officially-happening/
======
jscn
I don't understand. Wouldn't LEGO Minecraft just be...LEGO?

